
Docker OSS is becoming Moby - whalesalad
https://github.com/moby/moby/pull/32691
======
ruffrey
Talk not to me of blasphemy, man; I'd strike the sun if it insulted me.

\- Moby Dick

------
pizza
The googleability of Moby is going to be interesting

